# new home with - home theater/media room



## stroms7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all -- new here so pardon me if this has been asked, but all input is greatly appreciated. We just broke ground on our new home. We have a basement that will be finshed that is 15' wide X 48' long. I have a space of 15' X 19' for my 'home theater/media room'. We are doing a 106" screen, but my wife and I cant agree on a seating arrangement, i want two rows of 3 which will allow walking space on both sides, she doesn't like the idea of the riser. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...it is one large room, with a soffit at 19' so that is my maxim length. PLEASE HELP!!!

thanks,
Adam


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a warm welcome to Home Theater Shack. Sounds like you have a very nice sized room for a HT.

It would be helpful to our members if you can post some simple floor plan type sketches of possible layouts. Many folks like a raised floor for the second row of seats to allow better sight lines for those on the back. What are your wife's specific dislikes about the raised idea? There are many ways to make it attractive - matching carpet, rope lighting, etc.

Please read up on acoustic room treatments and factor them into your plans. They can make a major difference in how your speakers will sound in the room. Once you get some ideas for your floor plan, post on our Home Audio Acoustics forum with a request for help. bpape was a big help in treating my room. I am sure he and others will chime in with very valuable advice.


----------



## stroms7 (Oct 11, 2012)

its 15' x 18' room with 8' ceilings..not sure what else would be helpful as it is a blank canvas. She doesn't like the idea of the risers because it is then a 'dedicated' home theater as in, it would be hard to have normal conversations with people if they are over for the 'game' or whatever...i'm all for it as we have 29' behind the home theater room to 'gather' + unpstairs living room, and 3rd level loft area....anyone else done some creative seating arrangments without a riser, or a classy why to use a riser? thanks!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There are a three ways you could do it..
You could use a sectional sofa almost the width of the room with just enough space at one side to get to the back..and some bean bags in front of it for additional seats..

With individual chairs, you could spread 3 across the width of the room with space between the chairs..Then the rear seats would be inline with the gaps between the front seats, so people sitting in the back row would be able to see through gaps..Not ideal but it can work..

The other alternative that I used to have is to build a portable riser..At least big enough to hold two chairs, of a light weight construction.. and when it's not in use I stood it up against the back wall..


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

With your depth of room I would go with two rows of recliners, one on a riser. My room didnt have the depth so I did one row of recliners and a bar height table with chairs behind it. As far as the wifey saying then it would be a dedicated home theater....isnt that what your shooting for :doh: :rofl:


----------



## stroms7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Prof. said:


> There are a three ways you could do it..
> You could use a sectional sofa almost the width of the room with just enough space at one side to get to the back..and some bean bags in front of it for additional seats..
> 
> With individual chairs, you could spread 3 across the width of the room with space between the chairs..Then the rear seats would be inline with the gaps between the front seats, so people sitting in the back row would be able to see through gaps..Not ideal but it can work..
> ...


Prof: how did you build a light weight riser... Mine will have to be about 9.5x6... I was thinking two sections... What was ur solution?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

My brother-in-law's basement has a horseshoe shaped couch layout. It is good for social events and sports. I would highly recommend doing regular love seats or couches on the sides instead of the divided seat they have. The person there ALWAYS ends up laying across the seat to watch a movie. Toss a couple of bean bags in there for the floor and it is very cozy for everyone. 

Gaming chairs are also a really great way to get "tiered seating" without having a riser.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

stroms7 said:


> Prof: how did you build a light weight riser... Mine will have to be about 9.5x6... I was thinking two sections... What was ur solution?


Mine was a bit smaller than that..6'x4'..I just made it big enough to fit two small chairs..
I used 8"x 3/4" composite for the struts and frame (can't recall the correct name, but it's a pre-painted timber and quite light and strong) and one layer of 3/4" particle board on top..Then I covered it with carpet..

For your size riser, making it in two sections would be the best way to do it..


----------

